
Click the Button - grahamel
https://codepen.io/bnhovde/full/OJLYGKx
======
bloak
With my web browser it is possible to get to the button, quite consistently,
but it took me a little while to discover how. Unfortunately nothing exciting
happens when you get there. There should have been some kind of reward.

And yes, I have had to use some real web sites that require a similar level of
mousey cunning in order to operate them.

